# Personality Types



## Limmy

Hey if you have some time take this and see what your personality type is 
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp

I got ENTJ

I was just curious about what other SASers would get


----------



## LeanCuisine

I got INFJ


----------



## panopticon

INFJ.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Did this one before and I believe I got INTJ.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I always get ISTP, which is weird because some of the core characteristics of an ISTP don't match with me well at all :stu


----------



## Under The Bridge

_ESTJ_


----------



## Mousey9

ISTJ


----------



## Sinatra

I got ISTP


----------



## acinorevlm

In school I took one, and I'm INTJ


----------



## Otherside

INTP


----------



## meepie

INFP


----------



## AceEmoKid

INTP, as always.
Here's the stats from the quiz.
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(62%) Thinking(56%) Perceiving(28)%


----------



## GenoWhirl

I'm an ISFJ

Introvert(67%) Sensing(12%) Feeling(25%) Judging(11%)


----------



## noyadefleur

ISFJ


----------



## Weilian

I got INTP.

You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (100%)


----------



## misspeachy

I'll do it later, seems tooo long at the moment.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer

I used to be an _*ISFJ*_. Then over time, _years_ in isolation... I became an *INTP*.

I also know enough to say that I'm an *Enneagram Type* Six: The Loyalist(with a Five-Wing).


----------



## Limmy

im shocked that there is only 3 extroverts so far


----------



## Mani14

INFJ


----------



## TeenyBeany

there were some questions i didnt know how to answer

*You readily help people while asking for nothing in return*
I dont readily help people because I generally end up cancelling due to anticipatory anxiety... sooo...
*Deadlines seem to you to be of relative, rather than absolute, importance.*
Are we talking about my medical bills or homework assignments? lol. because, I could careless when my medical bills are due lol
*You prefer to isolate yourself from outside noises*
Depends on what the noise is. I love the sound of nature! If it's the sound of cars and construction, i'll close the doors/windows
*A thirst for adventure is close to your heart*
You have nooo idea how badly I want to go explore the world. If I even started to make my adventurous thoughts a reality, i'm sure i'd just scare myself to death


----------



## arnie

I..n..t..p

represent!


----------



## whattothink

INFP. It's no surprise that virtually everyone scored as an introvert.


----------



## NoHeart

ISTJ

I suppose I can see myself in that.


----------



## renegade disaster

I just voted on the wrong one. serves me right for trying to carry out simple functions when i'm drunk lol.
meant to vote INFJ


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

ISTJ


----------



## marz91

infj


----------



## Nekomata

Usually get INFP in that test.


----------



## Revenwyn

I used to be an ENFP, morphed into an INFP, and settled around INFJ.


----------



## diamondheart89

I forgot and that test is too long to take again.


----------



## ShyFX

INFJ


----------



## tbyrfan

INTJ. Used to be an INFJ years ago, but I definitely changed to more of a thinker than a feeler.


----------



## Gloomlight

INFJ

Supposedly the rarest in the normal world but tied for most common on SAS. Not really surprising...


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I found out I was an INFP years ago after studying the MBTI and the functions.


----------



## arnie

Interesting. So far 3/4 of SAS choose Intuition over Sensing:

http://www.mypersonality.info/personality-types/sensing-intuition/

Intuition refers to how people process data. Intuitive people focus on the future and the possibilities. They process information through patterns and impressions. They read between the lines, they are abstract thinkers.

*Intuitive Characteristics* 

Future-focused
Sees possibilities
Inventive
Imaginative
Deep
Abstract
Idealistic
Complicated
Theoretical


----------



## Learn to Fly

INFJ


----------



## lockS

ISFP


----------



## 9mm

INTJ

Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(62%) Judging(67%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have distinctive preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)


----------



## Bbpuff

INFP, and I'm also a 4w5 for enneagram.


----------



## Implicate

INTJ
Introvert(67%) iNtuitive(100%) Thinking(75%) Judging(44%)
You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have strong preference of Intuition over Sensing (100%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Astrofreak6

INTJ.


----------



## Limmy

:c only entj


----------



## Brasilia

ISFJ and then I didn't read the rest.


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z

arnie said:


> I..n..t..p
> 
> represent!


INTP Life.


----------



## mezzoforte

INTJ


----------



## arnie

D1r7H3rp3z said:


> INTP Life.


Join us: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/*groups/intp*-826/

The INTP SAS group:


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z

arnie said:


> Join us: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/intp-826/


Will do.


----------



## GotAnxiety

This test took way to long.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

INTJ


----------



## homsar

GotAnxiety said:


> This test took way to long.


Don't worry, the results have no scientific validity. The idea of, for example, being designated _either_ an introvert _or_ an extravert is as absurd as classifying everyone as being either "tall" or "short". No respectable psychologist would give it the time of day and neither should anyone else.


----------



## arnie

homsar said:


> Don't worry, the results have no scientific validity. The idea of, for example, being designated _either_ an introvert _or_ an extravert is as absurd as classifying everyone as being either "tall" or "short". No respectable psychologist would give it the time of day and neither should anyone else.


The test doesn't just throw you in one group or the other. It gives a percentage for how much you *lean* into one category. For example I have a moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (*38%*)


----------



## Cronos

INFP

Introvert (67%) Intuitive (12%) Feeling (12%) Perceiving (56%)

Nifty.


----------



## blue the puppy

i'm an istj.


----------



## Xenos

I took this last week for a work thing.

I think I'm INFP, but the test said INTP.


----------



## LoneLioness

I scored ISTP but I think I'm really an ISFP so voting ISFP.


----------



## Fledgling

INTJ. Gotta say, some of those questions I wasn't sure how to answer.


----------



## anonomousey

INFJ but only 1% J over P lol


----------



## Pennywise

I took the Myers-Briggs test a while ago, and I think I got ISTP (introversion, sensing, thinking, perception). Don't feel like taking it again though.


----------



## Pennywise

I took the Myers-Briggs test a while ago, and I think I got ISTP (introversion, sensing, thinking, perception). Don't feel like taking it again though.


----------



## prisonofmind

ISTJ

That was way longer than I expected it to be lmao.


----------



## homsar

arnie said:


> The test doesn't just throw you in one group or the other. It gives a percentage for how much you *lean* into one category. For example I have a moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (*38%*)


Oh well perhaps it's been refined then. I still don't think it carries much weight with psychologists in terms of its predictive reliability and whatnot.

And besides, you're still shoved into one of sixteen categories. It doesn't seem nuanced enough.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

homsar said:


> Oh well perhaps it's been refined then. I still don't think it carries much weight with psychologists in terms of its predictive reliability and whatnot.
> 
> And besides, you're still shoved into one of sixteen categories. It doesn't seem nuanced enough.


The enneagram personality testing is also helpful and can add some nuance in my opinion. https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/


----------



## Cam1

INTJ


----------



## undercover latino

ENTJ


----------



## Odinn

ISFJ apparently.


----------



## Limmy

undercover latino said:


> ENTJ


Yes! im not alone anymore!


----------



## IcySoul

I've taken this a few times in the past. I'm a ISFP.


----------



## To22

INFP
Introvert(22%) iNtuitive(12%) Feeling(38%) Perceiving(22)%
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)

I don't know what I got the other few times I did this.


----------



## hipolito

*ISFJ*
Introvert(78%) Sensing(25%) Feeling(38%) Judging(1%)

and the second time because I felt nooooo I don't want to be an ISFJ:

ISFJ
Introvert(33%) Sensing(25%) Feeling(25%) Judging(22%)

so... ISFJ.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I did one last year after a couple of beers at a friend's house and got *INTJ*..
I'll do one properly when I can concentrate and then get back to this thread.. :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Ok I just took the test again alone and sober and got *INTJ* again :b


> *INTJ*
> Introvert(56%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(25%) Judging(33%)
> 
> 
> You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)​
> You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)​
> You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)​
> You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)​


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Under The Bridge said:


> _ESTJ_


me too lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme

****


----------



## scriabin221

That's like astrology for nerds.


----------



## cosmicslop

Last time I took an actual Myers brigg test in high school some 6 or 7 years ago I was right in the middle of the INFP/INTP scale, leaning a tiny bit more towards INTP. I think I'm more of a INFP though. I have a lot of feelings.


----------



## Under The Bridge

illmatic1 said:


> me too lol


----------



## lemoncandy

ISTP
Introvert(89%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(1%) Perceiving(67)%


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (67%)
and my P stands for Procrastination


----------



## Alienated

Introvert(56%) iNtuitive(38%) Thinking(1%) Judging(89%)


----------



## Reclusion

INFJ


----------



## Ki99

INFP
9w8  

I guess im not suprised that most of the people here are introverts.


----------



## cozynights

ISFJ 
Introvert(44%) Sensing(1%) Feeling(25%) Judging(22%)


----------



## NJada

INFP, unsurprisingly.
Introvert (100%... wait, really? I must have _some_ extroverted qualities.) iNtuitive (50%) Feeling (12%) Perceiving (56%)


----------



## jillamos

no matter how many times I do this test I get INTJ. supposedly it's the rarest personality type for girls


----------



## Mur

intj


----------



## Heyyou

INTJ
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(50%) Thinking(12%) Judging(39%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (12%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (39%)


----------



## mfd

INTJ's are supposed to be one of the rarer types, yet it's consistently found to be common in these personality threads.

I wonder if we're anxious because we're INTJ's, or if we're INTJ's as a result of that anxiety.


----------



## cafune

mfd said:


> INTJ's are supposed to be one of the rarer types, yet it's consistently found to be common in these personality threads.
> 
> *I wonder if we're anxious because we're INTJ's, or if we're INTJ's as a result of that anxiety.*


Interesting thought.

I'm an INFP, except for when under duress, where I fake being an INTJ out of necessity. Maybe because in those conditions (anxiety-provoking/stressful), I know that my feelings will only cloud my judgment because of their skewed, irrational nature. As for "J" as opposed to "P", I'd say the judgment option offers a sense of control (forethought, planning, etc.) that anxious individuals enjoy? At least, I do. Also, anxiety leads to poorer performance, so it's best to compensate by being as prepared as possible. My thoughts/explanations are really vague, but seeing as the whole test is based on sweeping statements, anyway.. Oh, and when I say "anxiety", I mean general and social.


----------



## unkarilainen

ISTJ
Introvert(89%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(25%) Judging(11%)


----------



## jillamos

mfd said:


> INTJ's are supposed to be one of the rarer types, yet it's consistently found to be common in these personality threads.
> 
> I wonder if we're anxious because we're INTJ's, or if we're INTJ's as a result of that anxiety.


That is so true! I'd always wonder if INTJ's are just the most interested in these Myer Briggs tests so they'd post in the forums more often. 

Someday I'll invest the time and money to take the real test to get a little more valid result. Sometimes it seems as silly as horoscopes but I like to believe.


----------



## Brad

ISTP

Introvert(44%) Sensing(25%) Thinking(31%) Perceiving(11)%

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (31%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)


----------



## Noll

4w5 So/Sp INFP


----------



## Zack

INTJ like all the other sheep...

Introvert 78%, intuitive 12%, thinking 1% (charming!) and judging 33%.

So I'm doomed.


----------



## Zack

Have I got the lowest thinking score EVER?


----------



## NJada

Steve300 said:


> Have I got the lowest thinking score EVER?


No, your 1% Thinking means you have a 1% _preference_ toward thinking over feeling, meaning basically your Thinking and Feeling scores are equal.


----------



## Zack

NJada said:


> No, your 1% Thinking means you have a 1% _preference_ toward thinking over feeling, meaning basically your Thinking and Feeling scores are equal.


Ah, _muchas gracias_.


----------



## Jcgrey

INTJ Here


----------



## mfd

Weilian said:


> I got INTP.
> 
> You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (100%)


I had 100% in that category as well.

My type is INT_J_, but it's nice to know I'm not the only Vulcan here! :high5


----------



## Dat Gyul

I got INTJ


----------



## Mur

.


----------



## TSpes

INTP


----------



## hgz145

I got ISTP


----------



## lzzy

infamous93 said:


> ISTJ


Great minds think alike!

ISTJ aswell, with a whopping 88% on thinking


----------



## Destabilise

Where can I do the test?


----------



## hdth

im part of the INTJ crowd


----------



## retracekim

This test was never put through the scientific process-it was a test some random people formulated from another test..

There's 7 billion personalities on this earth not 16.


----------



## percon21

ENTP


----------



## Diáfanos

INFP


----------



## prettyful

ISFJ


----------



## Relz

INTP. 

Actually, on the two occasions I've taken the test (different versions) I got different results. First INTP, then INTJ. I think INTP describes me better, so I'm going with that.


----------



## MoniqueS

INFJ


----------



## Arkiasis

INTP master-race represent!


----------



## EmptyRoom

Garsh, I accidentally clicked INTJ, when I meant INFP, d'oh


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I got a POL

Petter of Limmy

What is a person called who pet pets? Is it a petter? Who cares anyway :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

There's more INTJ's than anything else! I thought I was a rarity! :lol


----------



## Vox

ISTJ. I've also gotten INTJ on other tests.


----------



## Vox

retracekim said:


> This test was never put through the scientific process-it was a test some random people formulated from another test..
> 
> There's 7 billion personalities on this earth not 16.


The MBTI has a lot of poorly chosen terms. It's about how people prefer to take in and process information if I remember right. People tend to take that and go nuts with it, though, creating all kinds of opinions on how different personalities eat, ****, and sleep.

Can't edit my posts yet, so mods can edit it in if double-posting is a big deal.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Vox said:


> The MBTI has a lot of poorly chosen terms. It's about how people prefer to take in and process information if I remember right. People tend to take that and go nuts with it, though, creating all kinds of opinions on how different personalities eat, ****, and sleep.


+1


----------



## will22

scriabin221 said:


> That's like astrology for nerds.


Pretty much. A strangely viral pseudo-science.


----------



## hondatech03

I'm an ISTJ.

Introvert (78%) Sensing (38%) Thinking (38%) Judging (11%)

I took this one as well. http://psychcentral.com/personality-test/start.php

Neurotic 49
Openness 27
Extraversion 11
Agreeableness 25
Conscientiousness 27

I took this one too. http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/test-2.php

6w5 sp/sp

main
6 - The Loyalist
http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/type6.php

wing
5 - The Investigator
http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/type5.php

variant
SP - Self-preservation
People of the self-preservation variant are generally trying to be comfortable and independent. Their well-being is very important to them, so they pay much attention to their health, house and financial position. They are less interested in interpersonal contact, and are typically less spontaneous and don't show as much emotion as people of the other two subtypes of their enneagram type.


----------



## Raeden

Who are the 8 extroverts on here? o.o



Limmy said:


> im shocked that there is only 3 extroverts so far


You serious?


----------



## JeezusKreistSooperstarr

I got ENTJ this time, however I've taken this test before and got a different result. This sounds pretty close to me though.


----------



## Limmy

JeezusKreistSooperstarr said:


> I got ENTJ this time, however I've taken this test before and got a different result. This sounds pretty close to me though.


ENTJ overlords 4 lyfe


----------



## Diáfanos

Vox said:


> The MBTI has a lot of poorly chosen terms. It's about how people prefer to take in and process information if I remember right.* People tend to take that and go nuts with it, though, creating all kinds of opinions on how different personalities eat, ****, and sleep.*
> 
> Can't edit my posts yet, so mods can edit it in if double-posting is a big deal.


lold


----------



## Auroras

For "confirmed" ISFJs, you're invited to the: ISFJ SAS Group


----------



## AllToAll

INFJ


----------



## Tabris

I got ISTJ.
Introvert(89%)
Sensing(25%)
Thinking(50%)
Judging(1%)


----------



## Introspect

lol, INTJ is supposed to be 'rare' not according to this topic.
most popular personality type.


----------



## Noll

Introspect said:


> lol, INTJ is supposed to be 'rare' not according to this topic.
> most popular personality type.


apparently a lot of people are mistyped as INTJ on the internet.


----------



## pierceson07

INFJ


----------



## Im only me

Removed


----------



## kricket

ISTP - 90% introvert.
Whatever that means. I just like to take tests.


----------



## Born2bWild

INFJ


----------



## Glass Child

INTJ
Introvert(33%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(38%) Judging(33%)


You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33%)
You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## Secret Sparkplug

ISTJ
Introvert(67%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(62%) Judging(44%)


You have _distinctive_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)


----------



## Introspect

i took this test just to see if it would still give me the same result as always.

to my surprise it did, with some questions i answered i thought i might get a different result..

INTJ
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(50%) Judging(22%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)


----------



## FlowerChild13

INFJ


----------



## UndreamingAwake

ISFJ

Introvert(78%) Sensing(1%) Feeling(50%) Judging(11%)


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (50%)
You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)


----------



## Roscoe

ISTJ


----------



## ravens

I usually get ISTP or ISFP.


----------



## nullptr

Noll said:


> apparently a lot of people are mistyped as INTJ on the internet.


or more people with SA could be INTJ. I know im not INTJ because my organization skills are very poor and INTJ's are supposedly confident in their abilities whereas im not.


----------



## CristianNC

I got ISFP every time I tried this, pretty accurate.

I like how the personality types starting in "I" for "Introvert" are so dominant. We're clearly on a SA forum! I do feel very bad for the extroverts who are suffering from SA though.


----------



## cloud90

INTJ Master race checking in


----------



## Mousey9

Took the test again for the hell of it.
At least I didn't get 100% introvert this time around.

ISTP
Introvert(89%) Sensing(1%) Thinking(88%) Perceiving(22)%
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have strong preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)


----------



## Noll

galacticsenator said:


> or more people with SA could be INTJ. I know im not INTJ because my organization skills are very poor and INTJ's are supposedly confident in their abilities whereas im not.


you might be an INFP-bro.


----------



## nullptr

Noll said:


> you might be an INFP-bro.


hell no, im an INTP.


----------



## Noll

galacticsenator said:


> hell no, im an INTP.


traitor.


----------



## Dylan2

Science – this test lacks it.


----------



## nullptr

Noll said:


> traitor.


You're just jealous we're all genius's


----------



## To22

If I remember correctly, I repeatedly scored as an INFP, but I'm confident that I'm actually either ENTP or INTP. I'm still trying to find out which one. 

I wonder how many mistypes have occurred on SAS' personality type polls. It's interesting how popular Type 5's and NT types are around here.


----------



## chemengchick

Taken these kinds of tests before and I'm an INTJ and a 5W4.

I have a *very* strong I and N but my T is only winning out by 5%. I have a moderate preference for my J. Its always sounded right to me. I have always been very caring, sensitive, and involved with my own feelings and those of others. However, when it comes to making a decision, I like cold hard facts! If something feels right but doesn't make any kind of sense, I won't do it. If something makes sense but feels sort of iffy, I analyze it a bit more and can usually come to terms with it. I can make facts feel comfortable but I can't make feelings make sense.:stu


----------



## JustRachel

ISFJ

Introvert(67%)**Sensing(25%)**Feeling(38%)**Judging(33%)


----------



## twitchy666

FlowerChild13 said:


> INFJ


Introvert(56%) iNtuitive(38%) Feeling(25%) Judging(33%)

I've done this so many times, online, and on paper, in groups. I'm sure every time is different, dependin on my mood

Something really important I can't remember... a significant philosophical dating website demands a similar test to get set up and provide theoretical matches


----------



## blue2

INFP
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(25%) Feeling(25%) Perceiving(22)%

You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)


----------



## hammerfast

I'm Extremely Intropverted


----------



## Radical But Legal

Got ENTJ.
Extravert(11%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(12%) Judging(33%)


----------



## kittyxbabe

I've taken this test a million times and researched it and concluded I'm some sort of INFP/ISFP hybrid.


----------



## VickiLeigh

ISTJ


----------



## SplendidBob

Gonna bumpety bump this as seems like a better thread than the one in the other forums for general results due to poll


----------



## DistraughtOwl

INTP


----------



## Jerusalem96

INTJ


----------



## Donkeybutt

I got INTJ.


----------



## Wagnerian

I'm an INFJ. I always look for what is hidden and obscure rather than the conventional and obvious, I evaluate by gut feeling and I don't let anyone know what I'm thinking (unless it's on this site  )


----------



## equiiaddict

INFJ and it fits me perfectly.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I keep on forgetting!


----------



## Junebuug

ISFP


----------



## Mysty

I always get INTP or INTJ.


----------



## brothersport

INTP


----------



## Fat Man

I took this test a few mouths ago and these are the results I got from it.

INTJ 
Introvert(67%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(38%) Judging(33%)


----------



## Wren611

INTJ - Introvert(56%), iNtuitive(25%), Thinking(12%), Judging(33%).

Some of those statements were really vague and I had trouble choosing 'yes' or 'no'. :/


----------



## Dre12

INTJ

Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(88%) Judging(1%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have strong preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

I am a robot!


----------



## Uche

How do I take the test?


----------



## Dannytostreet

I'm an INFP.


----------



## Charmeleon

ESFP

Extrovert 33%
Sensing 25%
Feeling 75%
Perceiving 22%

Looks like I'm one of the 14 extroverts up in here


----------



## blue2

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Looks like I'm one of the 14 extroverts up in here


 :nw ...an extrovert with SA you are a rare beast indeed like a unicorn or something


----------



## roseblood

INFJ


----------



## Charmeleon

blue2 said:


> :nw ...an extrovert with SA you are a rare beast indeed like a unicorn or something


ikr

sa extrovert master race!!!


----------



## blue2

RadnessaurousRex said:


> ikr
> 
> sa extrovert master race!!!


I'm gonna go to Yuma az some day but I'm not gonna tell anybody I'm going


----------



## Charmeleon

blue2 said:


> I'm gonna go to Yuma az some day but I'm not gonna tell anybody I'm going


Hope you like the heat...and old people.


----------



## Danja

ISFJ
Introvert(100%) Sensing(38%) Feeling(25%) Judging(56%)


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


----------



## Cmasch

INTJ.


----------



## Mxx1

INTP


----------



## OpenWindowClosedDoor

INTP

INTP's hit me up!


----------



## Drusiya

INTJ


----------



## Pessoa

INTJ

Introvert(100%) iNtuitive(38%) Thinking(100%) Judging(33%)


----------



## aGenericUsername

I took a test and got INTJ, but the description of it doesn't sound like me. I really don't know.


----------

